# fstab ändert sich nach booten



## tim&struppi (28. November 2003)

Hallo,
habe folgendes bei meiner fedora core1 Distribution festgestellt:
Schreibe ich in die fstab als root für meine Digitalkamera mit Kate
	/dev/sdb1 /mnt/Kamera  auto noauto,user, kudzu 0 0

so funktioniert das einbinden der Kamera zwar,
jedoch fehlt dieser Eintrag beim nächsten Booten in der fstab.
Die Datei sieht genauso aus, wie sie orginal war.
Kann ich irgentwie verhindern, das sich die fstab beim booten verändert ?
Habe schon die Rechte nur auf root begrenzt, hat jedoch nichts gebracht.
Unter RH9 gings einwandfrei.

Danke mal im voraus

Gruß Michael


----------



## nops (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi, das Problem liegt beim Booten der einzelnen runlevels

file:/etc/rc.d/init.d/kudzu
file:/etc/rc.d/rc0.d/K95kudzu
file:/etc/rc.d/rc1.d/K95kudzu
file:/etc/rc.d/rc2.d/K95kudzu
file:/etc/rc.d/rc3.d/S05kudzu
file:/etc/rc.d/rc4.d/S05kudzu
file:/etc/rc.d/rc5.d/S05kudzu
file:/etc/rc.d/rc6.d/K95kudzu

in all diesen Files befindet sich ein Eintrag ...

action $"Updating /etc/fstab" /usr/sbin/updfstab --skipprobe
der genau all die manuell eingetragenen Einträge in der fstab eliminiert, 
 Erklärung zu diesem Befehl gibts bei: 

http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/updfstab.8.html

wie man dies nun umgeht habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden, 
helfen tut auf jeden fall:  kudzu 0 0 von den eigenen Einträgen weglassen

ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir damit ein wenig weiterhelfen


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nops _
> *Hi, das Problem liegt beim Booten der einzelnen runlevels
> 
> file:/etc/rc.d/init.d/kudzu
> ...



nur kudzu weglassen: Den rest nicht


----------



## tim&struppi (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
danke für eure antworten.
Habe die Einträge kuzu bei den Änderungen weggelassen und auch kuzu beim booten nicht mehr gestartet. Die geänderten Einträge bleiben nun so stehen.

Ciao
Michael


----------

